# CWC springer fork split in half!



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anyone seen this before? I started breaking down my Luxury Liner the other night to clean it up and I noticed that the fork halves are split in two right at the threaded hole for the fender screw. So then, I noticed another one that's currently on ebay with the same problem. It's really no surprise with the way that it's designed. It's super thin in that area but what is everyone doing to fix this? Should I weld it back together or find another fork that's not broken? Help!!

Here's the one that's currently on ebay:


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 22, 2013)

Judging by the look of that steer tube, the fork may be toast.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

The steer tube is a separate piece. The problem is how the forks split.


----------



## PeterScherer (Feb 22, 2013)

That steer tube is warped though, I think that was his point. I just purchased a similar springer front end and now I'm really nervous to see it's condition when I get it. I hope this isn't a common problem. D:
~Peter


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Feb 22, 2013)

It's my understanding that it's a common problem.  I've heard that people use them broken like that.  There will be a minimal amount of wheel play from side to side, but it probably isn't enough to notice.  The original Shockmasters had independent legs.


----------



## ratina (Feb 22, 2013)

That's the first one I've seen broken like that. I was told it was cast so it couldn't be welded. I have 5 of these and they are all good.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

PeterScherer said:


> That steer tube is warped though, I think that was his point. I just purchased a similar springer front end and now I'm really nervous to see it's condition when I get it. I hope this isn't a common problem. D:
> ~Peter



Yeah, I had no idea until I took it completely apart. Even the screw for the front fender tightened down without a problem, even though that hole is where it's split!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

Richard Bergdahl said:


> It's my understanding that it's a common problem.  I've heard that people use them broken like that.  There will be a minimal amount of wheel play from side to side, but it probably isn't enough to notice.  The original Shockmasters had independent legs.



This is true. There was barely ANY noticeable movement when I was taking it apart.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 22, 2013)

ratina said:


> That's the first one I've seen broken like that. I was told it was cast so it couldn't be welded. I have 5 of these and they are all good.



Wanna sell one?


----------



## pedaling pete (Feb 22, 2013)

*welding shockmaster*

Fork can be tig welded using stainless filler rod. I believe fork is cast steel and will weld easily. Have weld shop put fender screw in-clamp-presto. Mark Stevens of Stevens Welding Port Huron Mi. welded mine. No problem.


----------



## MachuPicchu (Feb 23, 2013)

*buy my springer?*

Greg, I have one that I would like to sell. I am a total newbie here and am not sure what you can or cannot see of mine, but I posted seven pics of the "spare" fork that I have-someone else was sort of interested in it, too. It is all straight, not cracked...Take a look and see if it is visible to you? Let me know.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Feb 24, 2013)

Can you send me some pics of it along with what you want for it to gpugh1976@yahoo.com

Thanks.


----------



## ratina (Feb 25, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Wanna sell one?




Mine are all on bikes, sorry


----------



## ram.1950 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Common Problem?*

I have over a dozen of these forks and didn't know this "common problem" even existed. Will have to start looking very closely at any I buy from now on.  Robert


----------

